
Making WebGL Dance: How, Where, and What to Draw (2013) - reledi
http://acko.net/files/fullfrontal/fullfrontal/webglmath/online.html
======
johnhenry
IT's worth linking directly to the talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNO_CYUjMK8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNO_CYUjMK8)

(Also, after the first few slides in the animation, there are some pretty cool
animations).

------
pmilla1606
Everything I've ever encountered on acko.net has been amazing.

My favorite: [http://acko.net/blog/animate-your-way-to-
glory/](http://acko.net/blog/animate-your-way-to-glory/)

~~~
cjsawyer
Great read with amazing presentation. Thanks for the link!

------
have_faith
Beautiful!

I don't have much more to add unfortunately. Love the approach.

------
pfranz
Really good slides. I should watch the talk.

It's a pet peeve of mine for people to suggest blurring as a "fix" to aliasing
problems. Hacks are fine for one-offs, but I love how this clearly shows it's
a sampling problem and what tools can do to address it.

------
adamnemecek
I'm looking for some resources for signed distance functions and something
beyond min,max etc. I'm aware of iq's website and all the things that have
"made rounds" around internet.

~~~
andybak
Hard to know what to suggest as you make it sound a bit like you've seen
everything! If you've read everything on iq's site and followed all the links
then you've covered a lot of the the available material.

This is a gold mine:
[http://mercury.sexy/hg_sdf/](http://mercury.sexy/hg_sdf/)

Beyond that - just going through everything you can find on Shadertoy line by
line.

~~~
adamnemecek
I’ve done that but I feel like I’m still lacking some theoretical foundation.
It might just be practice. Im aware of that project, it’s dope but I guess my
question is how do I go from boxes to the insane shit lol.

E.g I’m not super comfortable creating my own sdfs that aren’t just a
combination of the geometries from hg.

~~~
andybak
> E.g I’m not super comfortable creating my own sdfs that aren’t just a
> combination of the geometries from hg.

Leaving aside complex fractals - isn't it all about combining simple
primitives? It's a bit like saying "I understand the basic chords but how do I
write a song?"

The basic ingredients are shapes and domain transforms of various kinds. The
rest is artistry.

------
ryandrake
I guess by "Dance," he's means the slow dance, because visiting the site pegs
my CPU 100% and none of the controls work.

~~~
ancarda
Do you have an old computer? I ask because this works absolutely fine on my
phone - so I'd expect any recent computer to be able to handle WebGL

~~~
ryandrake
4 year old MacBook Pro running recent Safari. Not a particularly old or exotic
configuration.

------
iamcreasy
Anybody knows where can I learn about the math(probably linear algebra) that
is used to convert 3d models from object space to 2d screen space?

